# Fan problem or engine problem?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello,

Thermostat issues on the 1.4 liter are rare, but how is the coolant level in the expansion tank? If it's low, it may be leaking somewhere (unfortunately, THIS is not uncommon), or it may just have needed to be bled correctly once the new engine was installed and has now burped out the air.

Beyond that, make sure that the mass airflow sensor plug is securely fastened - it contains an air intake temperature sensor, and if loose or not making a good connection, the engine fan runs hard as a fail-safe.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There's any number of things that can cause that symptom. The most critical is to make sure you have plenty of coolant in the tank. And by that, I mean "nearly full".

Something else that's not uncommon in these cars is for the fan's resistor pack to die transforming the 3-speed fan from low/medium/high into off/off/high. That requires the fan to be replaced.


----------

